
How Symantec Cracked Stuxnet - tortilla
http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/06/how-symantec-cracked-stuxnet.php
======
spitfire
The scary thing is Peiter Zatko (mudge) and the l0pht group testified before
congress in 1998 about exactly these sorts of attacks. The simple fact is
quality is job zero in the software industry. Even to those who pay lip
service to it.

Expect more of this sort of thing.

